# Post neuter concerns (pics incl)



## jjv3189

I had Baxter neutered 7 days ago and I'm just wondering if he's healing as he should be, I've tried to compare to pics online and I really don't know what I'm looking for, the healthy post op pics I've seen look so different than him so it's making me nervous, I've never had a dog neutered so I'm a little paranoid. I was hoping some of the more experienced members could take a look at the pics and tell me if it looks okay or not. There's no odor or discharge, and I've been giving him amoxicillin 2 x per day along with neosporin 1-2 times per day as advised by my vet.I was not given an e-collar but he doesn't lick or bother with it much unless I put the neosporin on and in that case I am there to correct him. My vet used stainless steel sutures and I am supposed to return to have them removed on day 10.
Forgot to mention he is 1 year and 9 months old ,not sure if that makes a difference

Day 2:









Day 4:









Day 7(Now):


----------



## OzChi

I recently had my little man done and his incision was never open like that. He had stitches and by day 7 was almost totally healed up. If you've only got 3 days to wait until yo take him back for suture removal i would just wait and see what the vet says then.


----------



## Bianca00

To me it looks like the incision didn't get closed all the way, and that spot is a scab. Does he sleep with you at night? My Dobe had surgery recently and would lay in her crate at night and lick her sutures. Pulled about half out. But then again if it isn't hot and no puss you should be okay. Call the vet and see if you can have them take a look.


----------



## lulu'smom

It's just my opinion and I tend to overreact, and I don't have boys but I'm not sure about the puffy left side on the close-up on day 7. Unless it is difficult for you to take him in for a look, I doubt your vet would charge you for the extra check and you would be safer than sorry.


----------



## svdreamer

He's licked out the sutures. I see no sutures at all. It looks like it's healing up ok. I would stop the neosporin as he's licking and it's not good for him to ingest it. Sherman licked a tiny bit of his open, but it healed up just fine.


----------



## jjv3189

Bianca- yeah he sleeps with me, and no hotness or puss

svdreamer-The sutures are there, if you look closely in my first day 7 photo you can see one of them towards the bottom right of the incision..he has 2 of these... 

lulusmom- i googled about the puffyness and my research says this is due to him being active and running around so his immune system is overactive in healing him


----------



## svdreamer

At this stage there's nothing to do, they can't re-stitch at this late date. Since he is on antibiotics already, just wait until the 10 day check-up.


----------



## lulu'smom

I agree. If there is an explanation for the puffiness, and he is on antibiotic, and as SVDreamer said they will not resuture now--I don't think there would be any reason not to wait until the 10 day appointment.


----------



## ~LS~

Personally that does not look great to me. I would just go see the vet again.
It looks swollen and infected. I got a few dogs neutered and never saw this
kind of swollen, open wound. I rather be safe than sorry, so I would take him
in for a post op check up. Best of luck, hope your pup heals quickly.


----------



## Brodysmom

I would take him back in and not wait. That is a portal to infection since he has opened up his incision. NOT normal and I wouldn't take a wait and see attitude.

He needs to be coned at the very least and your vet definitely needs to see it.


----------



## Blue Chi

I'm concerned at how it looks open. None of my males surgery site ever looked open like that. It MAY be fine since it does look like it's healing. I'd say go ahead and get vet to take a lookey.


----------



## Blue Chi

Here's a pic of Gunner on the day of his neuter. (The spot I'm pointing to is just a sore from allergies. I was trying to get CP suggestions what they thought the sores are from so just ignore that.). You can see how it is closed up and red. Eventually the redness faded though it did get a little puffy over the next couple days from his running around, playing, jumping. It never looked open though.


----------



## CHITheresa

It doesn't look good to me, id take him in. Prayers he is OK, and will hell soon.


----------



## jjv3189

Thanks for all the opinions ! I called my vet and Ill be bringing him in today to be checked on so I'll keep you guys posted


----------



## jjv3189

I just got back from my vet. He said everything looks great, in fact he said it looks better than most, and because of the type of sutures he used its okay that he licks at it because he can't pull the sutures out, I told him I only have a day's supply left of the antibiotics and he said that it was fine because he's healing great and I should just keep using the neosporin, and return on Friday or Monday to have the stitches taken out. 
Here is an updated pic


----------



## svdreamer

Glad he's fine. Looks like he'll be healed up in no time.


----------



## Blue Chi

That's good to hear! And at least you know now.


----------



## LostLakeLua

Good news. I always check incisions when any of mine are fixed, I get so paranoid lol.


----------



## Jennmay

Just seeing this.. Glad all is well. I have no idea about boy surgery since i have never owned a male animal ever lol..


----------



## bayoumah

hi hopefully its healing up better by now


----------

